# Free Tickets to Womans World @ RDS



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

Womans World Exhibition is taking place in the RDS. You can register for free tickets at the link below.

1 ticket = 2 entries
Entry normally costs €12

RDS, Simmonscourt, Dublin Friday 29th May 12 noon - 8pm
Saturday 30th May 10am - 6pm
Sunday 31st May 11am - 6pm


Fashion and Accessories, Make-up,
Jewellery, Handbags, Footwear, Nails,
Hair, Sportswear, Healthy Eating and lots more! 

http://www.womansworldshow.com/index.php


----------



## Curious81 (29 May 2009)

Brilliant! The woman's world show is great! Three cheers for Smashbox


----------



## hizzy (29 May 2009)

Smashbox........yet again , you rock


----------



## Smashbox (29 May 2009)

Ha thanks, wish I could go myself but am going to the bodies exhibition. 

No free tickets for me  !


----------



## sandrat (3 Jun 2009)

Doing the mini marathon gets you in for free too


----------



## joanmul (3 Jun 2009)

You're a bit late for that - it's over!


----------



## Smashbox (3 Jun 2009)

Ha yeah

Did anyone go in the end?!


----------



## joanmul (6 Jun 2009)

I did - not a lot there, though, some women were buying clothes at a stand that claimed to have shown on The Afternoon Show.


----------

